# 2010 Frontier tank heater



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We have a Frontier Cherokee and it has a sergeant EC480 display with a switch that is supposed to provide frost protection to the fresh water tank. We can't find anywhere in the features list that the Cherokee has the frost protection fitted. Does any Autotrail owners know if the frost protection is fitted as standard or an upgrade?

Dealer didn't know either!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*autotrail*

 hi lifeson one of our autotrails 2004 dakota had fitted was a frost protection in the water tanks fresh and grein the form of heater probes 12v and the switch was next to the step switch at entry door alot of things shown in instruction books aren't always been fitted but are shown sometimes they say ( if applicable ). all the best


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi , we bought a new AutoTrail Comanche this year and had to have the heaters as a factory fitted option,they dont come as standard 

Baza


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*tank heaters*



grandadbaza said:


> Hi , we bought a new AutoTrail Comanche this year and had to have the heaters as a factory fitted option,they dont come as standard
> 
> Baza


 :roll: hi baza our 2004 autotrail had the heaters like you said they have to be factory fitted not bothered with this van as only use in spain this time of the year being retired.all the best


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Be careful when using tank heaters if you are not on electric supply. They could draw up to 2 amps per hour. That could be half of a leisure battery power (taking into account battery size, say 85amp and outside temperature <32 F), for just 12 hours!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Funnily enough I was going to suggest that the OP looked at the current drain on the control panel, & turn on the tank heater switch...if the current draw goes up, they're fitted...


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Had to be fitted as an optional extra to our Frontier Mohawk.
JM


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Fitted as an optional extra to our Cherokee.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

peribro said:


> Fitted as an optional extra to our Cherokee.


Do you know if they can be retro fitted and can I ask how much was the upgrade?


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

lifeson said:


> peribro said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted as an optional extra to our Cherokee.
> ...


Hi , I paid £95 per tank for factory fitted

Baza


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Cost me £190 fitted at my local dealer. Only did the fresh...figured the grey could be allowed to drain into a bucket.

To be honest, I'm not surprised it was double the cost of just being done as it was built in factory.


----------

